# Is there a parasite cleanse for children?



## Tesd Dunn (May 27, 2014)

Has anyone done a *parasite cleanse* on their children? My son who is 9 months old has been having intestinal/digestive issues.. https://vidd.me/xPP


----------



## candicemmm (Feb 15, 2014)

Have you taken lo to doctor could just be gastro virus. Parasite is unlikely unless they've eaten animal feces? Or new food not agreeing with him


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Garlic and food grade diatomecious earth.


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

No, luckily I haven't had to it that young, and I would not do any parasite cleanse on an infant without a positive diagnosis first. I would want to know exactly what I was dealing with. Little ones have all kinds of digestive disturbances that are not due to parasites.

Applejuice - have you found any issues with using food grade DE with babies who are still in diapers? Irritation or chaffing from a poopy diaper after consuming DE?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

no, but use very, very little* and watch carefully. Give lots of fluids as it is very de-hydrating.

(* as in 1/16 of a teaspoon or less, 1/4 of a gram? )


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks. This is something I will tuck into my memory, as our family seems to be vulnerable every time we are exposed to pinworms. I have used DE with children 8 and older.


----------



## mommashakespere (Nov 25, 2013)

I know Ocotea essential oil is something people use for intestinal parasites. One drop of oil in 8 oz. of water, serve one ounce of mixture a day. I don't know if it would be safe for a baby so young, however.


----------



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Also, papaya seeds. I don't know how much... but google it. I have seen papaya seed salad dressings too... but it's spicy/hot like pepper. Not sure if your child likes spice.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree, try to get a diagnosis and work with a healthcare professional on doing this. You can look into holistic practitioners if you want to avoid giving your child drugs (understandable).

You really want to be careful with cleansing at this young. I realize that parasites are bad, but Herxheimer reactions can be brutal. If you don't know the right dosage to start out at, you could flood your baby's body with more toxins than it can handle. And if it turns out that something else is the problem, then you'll have taken the risk for nothing.

It may be better to just make sure your baby has the healthiest diet possible for now. Probiotics are a good idea. Give his body the best tools to fight any problems.


----------

